#  Schulmedizin >   Antibabypille für 2 Monate absetzen? >

## Cytochrom

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
seit 5 Jahren nehme ich ohne Probleme die Pille. Da ich demnächst für 2 Monate in der asiatischen Pampa unterwegs bin, muss ich mit Erbrechen & anderen "Unpässlichkeiten" rechnen. Da mein Freund daheim bleibt, würde ich die Pille in dieser Zeit gerne absetzen.  
Ich glaube (bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher) schonmal eine Pillenpause von 1 Monat eingelegt zu haben... Jedenfalls hatte ich nie irgendwelche Beschwerden.  
Weiters hatte ich letzten Monat einen recht heftigen Infekt (Erkältung), ich vermute, dass das der Grund ist, dass meine Tage erst recht spät & stark einsetzten. Das war sonst nie so. Jetzt (2 Wochen nach der eigetnlichen Blutung) hab ich auch erstmals leichte mehrtägige Zwischenblutungen. Einnahmefehler liegt keiner vor. 
Ist es also ratsam gerade jetzt eine 2monatige Pause einzulegen oder sollte ich sie besser weiternehmen? Bzw deuten Zwischenblutungen auf eine zu hohe/niedrige Hormondosierung? 
Vielen Dank!  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Lupina

Hallo Cytochrom,  
wenn du einen heftigen Infekt hattest, kann es schon mal passieren, dass die Hormone etwas "durcheinander" kommen.
Das wiederum hat Auswirkungen auf deinen Zyklus und es können Zwischenblutungen die Foge sein (kein ausreichender Schutz der Pille sollte auch bedacht sein). 
Wenn du die Pille jetzt für 2 Monate absetzen möchtest, musst du ebenfalls mit einem unregelmäßigen Periodenzyklus und Zwischenblutungen rechnen, bis sich dein Körper auf die hormonelle Umstellung wieder eingestellt hat.
Ebenfalls kann eine hormonelle Umstellung sich auf Kreislauf und Gemütszustand auswirken.
Zusätzlich kommt dann noch eine klimatische- und evtl. eine Ernährungsumstellung auf dich zu, mit denen dein Körper fertig werden muss. 
Daher solltest du dir gut überlegen, ob du auf dein Asia-Abenteuer lieber die Pille mitnimmst, in wie weit dein Organismus dieses verkraftet und in wie weit es mit DIV. Hygieneartikel händelbar ist. 
MFG Lupina

----------

